# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Обзор возможностей, которые могут появиться в будущих версиях OpenOffice.org

## Kuzz

В статье "10 cool upcoming features in OpenOffice" представлены улучшения, которые могут появиться в будущих версиях офисного пакета OpenOffice.org. Официальный список планов разработчиков OpenOffice.org, на основе которого составлена статья, можно найти на данной странице. Релиз OpenOffice.org 3.3 намечен на третий квартал текущего года.

Начало реализации в версии 3.3 нового интерфейса пользователя, разработанного в рамках проекта Renaissance, в котором вместо классического меню будет использован ленточный (ribbon) интерфейс (сгруппированные по рабочим панелям и разграниченные табами функции), похожий на Microsoft Office 2007;Быстрое обращение к тезаурусу через меню, отображаемое при правом клике мышью (3.3);Возможность назначения произвольных цветов для вкладок в электронных таблицах (3.3);Поддержка экспорта презентаций в формате SWF (3.4);Фильтр для импорта данных в формате XHTML (3.x);Переход проекта на использование распределенной системы управления исходными текстами Mercurial и использование новой модульной системы сборки (3.3);Возможность импорта графики в формате SVG (3.3);Переработка диалога для вывода на печать (3.3);Начальная поддержка фильтров для экспорта документов в форматах MS Office 2007;Во Writer планируется добавить возможность сравнения содержимого таблиц в режиме сравнения документов (3.3);Переработанная встроенная система поиска, похожая на поиск в Firefox (3.3).Поддержка трехмерного эффекта смены экранов в презентации для платформ Linux и MacOS X (3.3);Возможность вращения изображений во Writer (3.x).

opennet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mikh

К сожалению, в следующей версии OpenOffice так и не появится, по-видимому, нормальная работа с библиографическими ссылками, а равно возможность обновляться, не скачивая заново весь дистрибутив. Лично для меня эти функции (особенно библиографические ссылки) гораздо важнее интерфейсных изменений.

----------

